# Uncreased dent removal help.



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I accidentally knocked over my welders gas cylinder onto the wing on my project car 

The two dents are around the 50p size and are uncreased with no paint damage, which is lucky.

Anyhow, i have watched the Utube vids on using a heat gun on the dents then using compressed air (dust remover) from a bottle and it pops out perfectly.

My question is, has anyone tried this method, does it work and would using my compressor for the compressed air work just the same instead of buying the bottle version ?

Oh and the dent cannot be reached at by the other side of it without taking the wing off and i dont want to do that.

I would rather not have to pay around £100 to get someone out to fix it either.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

What you need is a simoniz pops a dent kit, have a look on amazon or google it.
i have one myself. HTH


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

I dont trust myself with a kit like that, also been on google shopping and the prices go from nearly £100 to around £9 ???

Do you have link to a good one, have you used it yourself and how easy is it ?


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

if you local to suffolk I know a guy who will pop over and do it for you buddy


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Im in Leicester, cheers for the offer though.

Ill give the heat gun way a go later on, will report back.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

SurGie said:


> I dont trust myself with a kit like that, also been on google shopping and the prices go from nearly £100 to around £9 ???
> 
> Do you have link to a good one, have you used it yourself and how easy is it ?


A mate gave me this kit to use on my car to remove a shallow dent from the middle of a door, you just glue selected rod in place then use the bridge to ease the dent out, it can be used with a panel puller as well but i would'nt advise that method if not confident, have a look on fleabay, if you are able to do up your shoe laces then you can use this bit of kit


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

dennis said:


> A mate gave me this kit to use on my car to remove a shallow dent from the middle of a door, you just glue selected rod in place then use the bridge to ease the dent out, it can be used with a panel puller as well but i would'nt advise that method if not confident, have a look on fleabay, if you are able to do up your shoe laces then you can use this bit of kit


i was looking at these kits on ebay and wondered how good and how easy they would be to use. did it remove the dent completely


----------



## J.D (Apr 26, 2012)

SurGie said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> The two dents are around the 50p size and are uncreased with no paint damage, which is lucky. :thumb:


That is very Lucky.

I just had to remove all the 'Dents' from the bed panels of my Mk3 Toyota Hilux thats had logs thrown at it for the last 14 years.....

The mind boggles....


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

This is a pic of the dents, i think there maybe another slight crease under the body line no doubt from the top two.



I tried the heat and compressed air method with no results. The lower one does look like a crease but thats down to the picture, of which makes them look bigger than in real time.

Ive come into a bit of cash, so i might be able to get the dent man out and sort the other two dents too, those are easy reachable ones. It will be less hassle too, ive got enough to still sort out, like clay this wing due to overspray.

Did anyone notice the offending article that caused this damage in the picture :lol:

Any recommendations ?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I would leave it until its ready to go back on the road


----------

